# Kaspersky PURE: Schutz für das digitale Leben



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

Kaspersky Lab hat die neue Sicherheitslösung Kaspersky PURE vorgestellt. Hierbei geht es laut dem Pressetext um "einen neuen, ganzheitlichen Ansatz, um PC-Anwender und deren Familien vor der zunehmenden digitalen Verschmutzung und Cybercrime-Bedrohungen zu schützen".

Nach den Angaben von Kaspersky wurden die Anwender gefragt und deren Anregungen in die neue Sicherheitssuite übernommen. 

Aus dem Pressetext:


			
				Kaspersky schrieb:
			
		

> PURE bietet mit neuen, modernen Funktionen umfassenden Schutz gegen alle Arten von Web-Bedrohungen. Dazu gehören der umfangreiche Kinderschutz, Datensicherungs- und Verschlüsselungsfunktionen, Passwortmanagement und die Möglichkeit, ein Heimnetzwerk von jedem angeschlossenen PC aus zu verwalten.



Die Lizenz für drei Plätze und ein Jahr soll ab Ende März für knapp € 80,- im Handel sein.

Der komplette Pressetext: http://www.essentialmedia.eu/cms/upload/Kunden/Kaspersky/PM_pdf/014_PURE_Lifestyle_final.pdf


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2010)

*AW: Kaspersky PURE: Schutz für das digitale Leben*

Ob das wirklich brain 1.0 ersetzt?


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2010)

*AW: Kaspersky PURE: Schutz für das digitale Leben*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich brain 1.0 ersetzt?


Sicher nicht, aber vielleicht ergänzt...


----------

